# Audi AG Launches 'quattro Highlights' Microsite Celebrating 30 Years of quattro



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi has just launched one of their most interactive and media rich microsites that we can remember. The site celebrates 30 years of quattro history and in does so with a virtual library of downloadable video, photos, sounds, and information about every version of quattro technology used during those 30 years and also every stage of success during that time for Audi Sport. We can't recommend this one enough but plan to spend some time exploring.
* Full Story *


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Audi AG Launches 'quattro Highlights' Microsite Cel ... ([email protected])*

thanks for passing that one along! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

